# USC External Transfer for Dual Enrollment High Schooler - Needs Advice



## Shmorca (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello!
I'm Maia, 16 years old Sophomore in High School. I was recently given the opportunity to participate in a Dual Enrollment program, which essentially means I can attend college for free instead of Junior and Senior year, and graduate high school with an associates degree in the arts. My dream is to attend USC's School of Cinematic Arts, but I have some concerns. I know the school is so competitive, and I've heard it's even more so for attempted transfers, especially external transfers (I would be treated as a transfer student because of my degree). My options currently are: continue on traditional high school directory and graduate high school normally, attend the Dual Enrollment program and graduate with an A.A in the Arts and attempt to transfer to USC SCA, or go with Dual Enrollment and attempt to apply for an MFA at USC when I'm 22. Does anyone have advice for what I should do, or have statistics for external USC SCA transfers?

I'm sorry for all these questions, I have very little help from my peers and teachers, this forum is the only place I get advice. I would appreciate anything anyone reccommends with my whole heart.
Thanks,
Maia


----------

